# Orals at back end of cycle



## Tuco (Feb 28, 2012)

After last shot of test e the rule is generally wait  about two weeks before starting pct. If you're adding an oral at the back end of a cycle would you end it with the last day of test e or run it through those two weeks the test e is clearing the system?


----------



## scharfy (Feb 28, 2012)

Bump

Love to hear what some of the vets say bout this...


----------



## Tuco (Feb 28, 2012)

I've heard both, run through the last two weeks the test is clearing your system to also stop running the oral with the last shot of the test e.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 28, 2012)

hmmm this sounds kind of sketch. Where did you discover this "rule"?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 28, 2012)

What's the oral your considering?


----------



## Tuco (Feb 28, 2012)

Probably winny or epistane.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 28, 2012)

I like an oral during the two weeks that the esters are clearing. thats what I did during a cycle I just finished. I did sdmz.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 28, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> hmmm this sounds kind of sketch. Where did you discover this "rule"?



When running a long ester it's well known to wait 2 weeks after last shot to start pct, this isn't the case if you're running prop or something of that nature.


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 28, 2012)

Orals have a very short half life and have no impact on the clearing rate of esterified testosterone so i see no reason you can not run them right up until the day before you plan to start pct.


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 28, 2012)

On a 12 week cycle I would add it in starting at the beginning of week 9.. so 9, 10, 11, 12 and then stop it in the last week a couple days after the last injection.  It will help you through the 8 week plateau.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 28, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I like an oral during the two weeks that the esters are clearing. thats what I did during a cycle I just finished. I did sdmz.


 this is exactly what I am doing too.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 28, 2012)

12 week test E cycle

weeks 1-4
tbol/dbol/whatever 50-whatever

weeks 1-12 Test E 500-whatever

weeks 10-14 
tbol/winstrol/whatever 50-whatever


then begin pct, perfectly fine to bridge to pct with orals


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 28, 2012)

I like doing orals or short esters front and rear. 
If I was to do a oral in the tail end I'd run it up to about two days before I planned to start PCT.
As was stated this would give you that extra bump on the tail end and say for instance you were doing d-bol that has a half life of 4-6 hours so it all would have easily been cleared to begin PCT. 
I will be doing a cycle very similiar to that soon myself. 
Front gives you the fast start and in the rear keeps you going while esters clear.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 28, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> 12 week test E cycle
> 
> weeks 1-4
> tbol/dbol/whatever 50-whatever
> ...


----------



## Tuco (Feb 28, 2012)

Good feedback, after this cycle I feel I'm done with orals all together though. 

I think there are injectables that can deliver the results desired from any oral with out the toxicity. And I love pinning


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 28, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> Good feedback, after this cycle I feel I'm done with orals all together though.
> 
> I think there are injectables that can deliver the results desired from any oral with out the toxicity. And I love pinning


 

toxicity is greatly exaggerated. I only use winstrol and drol during cutting because they help spare muscle as those caloric deficits deepen


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 28, 2012)

Very true pitbull.
We have prop, suspension, NPP, TNE and others.


----------



## Dath (Feb 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> 12 week test E cycle
> 
> weeks 1-4
> tbol/dbol/whatever 50-whatever
> ...



^^^^I like this here....and since you don't mind pinning consider test P for your first 3-4 wks as this would be a nice kick out of the gates as well.


----------



## GMO (Feb 29, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> After last shot of test e the rule is generally wait  about two weeks before starting pct. If you're adding an oral at the back end of a cycle would you end it with the last day of test e or run it through those two weeks the test e is clearing the system?



I ALWAYS do...

If a bulk, I'll use dbol.  If a cut, I'll use Beastdrol.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Feb 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> 12 week test E cycle
> 
> weeks 1-4
> tbol/dbol/whatever 50-whatever
> ...




This is what im doing. Starting off with dbol kick start of a test e cycle for 12wks, on 10-14 going off with tbol or superdrol by IML.


----------



## stingray (Feb 29, 2012)

Good back end load is prop with the tbols at 50-60mg ed with the longer ester clears.


----------

